# Problème avec gcc

## Skwal

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Je suis actuellement en train de préparer un serveur web sous un raspberry pi 4 via le travail de sakaki.

Malheureusement depuis la dernière mise à jour je me retrouve dans l'impossibilité de lancer mysql (mariadb) à cause de ce message qui concerne également d'autres programmes comme eix:

/etc/init.d/mysql start:

```

 * Checking mysqld configuration for mysql ...

/usr/sbin/mysqld: /usr/lib/gcc/aarch64-unknown-linux-gnu/8.3.0/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.26' not found (required by /usr/sbin/mysqld)

 * mysql config check failed                                                                     [ !! ]

 * ERROR: mysql failed to start

```

eix-sync:

```
eix-update: /usr/lib/gcc/aarch64-unknown-linux-gnu/8.3.0/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.26' not found (required by eix-update)

eix-update: /usr/lib/gcc/aarch64-unknown-linux-gnu/8.3.0/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.26' not found (required by eix-update)

eix-update: /usr/lib/gcc/aarch64-unknown-linux-gnu/8.3.0/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.26' not found (required by eix-update)

eix-update: /usr/lib/gcc/aarch64-unknown-linux-gnu/8.3.0/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.26' not found (required by eix-update)

eix-update: /usr/lib/gcc/aarch64-unknown-linux-gnu/8.3.0/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.26' not found (required by eix-update)

/usr/bin/eix-sync: ligne 28: local_portage_configroot : variable sans liaison

```

(Le fait que le premier message se reproduise plusieurs fois me fait dire qu'il y a un autre problème...)

Après quelques recherches wiki et web j'ai tenté d'après le wiki:

```
emerge --ask --emptytree --usepkg=n @system

emerge --ask --emptytree --usepkg=n @world
```

Surtout que le wiki précise:

 *Quote:*   

> cmake_bootstrap_28021_test: /usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6:
> 
> version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found
> 
> This means that you are trying to build a package with an older GCC version than that with which some depending libraries were built. The C++ ABI is forward-compatible, but it ensures only that higher (or same) GCC versions can be used when building applications and linking libraries (compared to the GCC version used to build those libraries).
> ...

 

Je suis également tombé sur ce rapport de bug mais j'ai pas envie de faire des bêtises, surtout que ça à l'air assez vieux...

Pourriez-vous s'il vous plait, m'aider à résoudre et comprendre ce problème ?

Je vous remercie !  :Smile: 

----------

